# gun cabinet/bow cabinet HELP!!



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

I hand made this one out of a combination of solid Cherry and Cherry plywood. It holds 12 guns, and tons of ammo in the bottom two storage doors that each have a slide out tray at the top. 
I made the back rest that the barrels lean on wide enough that 2 bows 'could' be hung from pegs behind the guns one on top one on bottom. Of course you would have to take out guns to get the bows out, and also watch where you put scoped guns.

It's for sale if you want it.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is a cabinet my father had made for me several years ago. Made from the lumber of a cherry tree we had on the farm. I did the plans and friend of his built the cabinet. The top section is of course, storage for the long guns, the the bottom section has the two doors for hand guns and under that is a draw. It will hold eight guns in top, but if I were to take four out, there would be plenty of room for a bow and several arrow. The wife hates it, it is one of the few things in the house that is "mine". Thought about replacing it with a safe, but too much sentimental value. As I said above, my father had it made for me, and he is gone now, the wood came from our farm, and I did the finish work on it. I hope is gives you some ideas, the top section and bottom sections are separate to make it easier to move, and they just bolt together.

TC


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

here is one that i built last year. it has one door, but has storage on the lower part.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Cabinets slide back to reveal indoor range....


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Some very talented folks on here. Great craftsmanship everyone.


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Range*



Rembrandt1 said:


> Cabinets slide back to reveal indoor range....


That is awesome. I want one.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Cabinets slide back to reveal indoor range....


WOW! I am really impressed with this setup, (kind of like a James Bond thing). I am assuming you can shoot both the bow and gun in the range? I would love to hear some more details on how the track system works for both the range and the cabinets.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Not mine.....found it on another forum and saved it.


----------



## magnateck (Jan 28, 2010)

These gun/bow cabinets look great but they don't stop a burglar. After the neighbors house was hit and he lost his guns I got a steel gun cabinet for mine. Good thing I did because I got hit a few months later and at least they didn't get what was locked up in the cabinet. Got hit again a year later. This time an alarm system went in. That burglary cost me an Elk hunt.


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

magnateck said:


> These gun/bow cabinets look great but they don't stop a burglar. After the neighbors house was hit and he lost his guns I got a steel gun cabinet for mine. Good thing I did because I got hit a few months later and at least they didn't get what was locked up in the cabinet. Got hit again a year later. This time an alarm system went in. That burglary cost me an Elk hunt.


Thats my thought too. I have a show place for my mounts not for my guns. Infact i don't even own any.:shade:


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Magnateck,
I agree with you, but if you read my post, there is a lot of sentimental value in the cabinet, I have had it almost 25 years, so I don't really want to get rid of it, so what would I do with it if I got a safe. Then again, some of my guns have sentimental value as well since my father's passing. I am afraid with the way this world is a heading, I need to give up the cabinet to protect the guns, or I could have both, putting the guns in the safe, and bows and accessories in the cabinet.

TC


----------



## cusportsman (Jul 23, 2009)

Some great cabinets.

Know a fella who has a cabinet with some "cheap/decoy" guns. So that robbers don't pay attention to the safe.


----------

